# Valve



## cda (Jun 15, 2013)

Anyone know what brand this valve is?Looks like a control valve with pressure reducing

View attachment 1810


View attachment 1810


/monthly_2013_06/image.jpg.0fde69be9b3b53e29bf8d219319545a4.jpg


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like an adjustable pressure reducer with supervision, possibly combined with shut off

Could you provide some information to set the context of the installation?

What is the incoming pressure?

What is the outgoing pressure?

What is the pipe feeding from and to?


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2013)

Just wondered about the brand

It is feeding a sprinkler and stand pipe for 21 story hotel


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2013)

It is a Wilkins

View attachment 724


View attachment 725


View attachment 724


View attachment 725


/monthly_2013_06/image.jpg.777a3bcbd09b298c00d8d0b065b83c6d.jpg

/monthly_2013_06/image.jpg.878f085e08e56435aacd1bf2da81708c.jpg


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jun 16, 2013)

DCA,

Have they flow tested it as required by NFPA 25 as noted below? Based on what I see the installer did not fill out the required info on pressure and flow requirements.  They did install gauges before and after the valve. It does look like they installed a 1.5" valve to flow GPM, my guess needed flow is 150 GPM. If the valve is not flow test unknown if it will provide an adequate water supply to the sprinklers. Common problem with PRV on high rise buildings.

13.5 Pressure Reducing Valves and Relief Valves.

13.5.1 InspectionandTestingofSprinklerPressureReducing Valves. Sprinkler pressure reducing valves shall be inspected and tested as described in 13.5.1.1 and 13.5.1.2.

13.5.1.1 All valves shall be inspected quarterly to verify that the valves are in the following condition:

(1) In the open position

(2) Not leaking

(3) Maintaining downstream pressures in accordance with

the design criteria

(4) In good condition, with handwheels installed and

unbroken

13.5.1.2* A full flow test shall be conducted on each valve at 5-year intervals and shall be compared to previous test results.

13.5.1.2.1 Adjustments shall be made in accordance with the manufacturer’s instructions.

13.5.1.3 A partial flow test adequate to move the valve from its seat shall be conducted annually.


----------



## cda (Jun 16, 2013)

Not my ahj ....

Just never seen a control valve like that


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jun 16, 2013)

CDa

On the install common problems are noted above. If you have new installation make sure they at least fill out the psi and GPM. The problem is if they are factory set they may install the valve met for the 12 th floor on the 20th floor and result in an inadequate sprinkler system because of low pressure . Same problem with standpipe valves, remember the Philly fire Meridian high rise fire in 1991, killed 3 firefighters.

Just in case others do not remember the fire and what happen. http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/publications/tr-049.pdf


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 17, 2013)

Is there another standpipe connection lower on the riser?

If not it seem that the fire hose connection is up at the ceiling and out of accessible reach for the firefighters.

The other issue I could see it if this is a combined sprinkler and hose plumbing feeding through a 1.5” pipe flow to the sprinkler will be robed by the fire hoe connection.

Yes Ii know usually in fire fight operation we do not hook the hose up on the fire floor but it could happen.


----------



## cda (Jun 17, 2013)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> Is there another standpipe connection lower on the riser?If not it seem that the fire hose connection is up at the ceiling and out of accessible reach for the firefighters.
> 
> The other issue I could see it if this is a combined sprinkler and hose plumbing feeding through a 1.5” pipe flow to the sprinkler will be robed by the fire hoe connection.
> 
> Yes Ii know usually in fire fight operation we do not hook the hose up on the fire floor but it could happen.


Yes there is on the landing on the main coming up to feed each floor, plus one at the intermediate landing

Well if the sprinkler did not control the fire we're in rouble


----------



## fireguy (Jun 17, 2013)

How about another picture, showing the whole assembly?  Could we also call the valve a Zone Control Valve?


----------



## cda (Jun 17, 2013)

That's all I got

Well guess you could call it a zone valve, it is only for the floor it serves


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jun 17, 2013)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> Is there another standpipe connection lower on the riser?If not it seem that the fire hose connection is up at the ceiling and out of accessible reach for the firefighters.
> 
> The other issue I could see it if this is a combined sprinkler and hose plumbing feeding through a 1.5” pipe flow to the sprinkler will be robed by the fire hoe connection.
> 
> Yes Ii know usually in fire fight operation we do not hook the hose up on the fire floor but it could happen.


The 1.5" valve is used once every 5 years to flow enough water past the PRV to meet the sprinkler demand. However without knowing the psi before and after the PRV it does not help you to know if the PRV is set properly. Only the folks that did the original install and design will know that.:banghd


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 17, 2013)

sprinkler valves are required to be indicating.  This valve does not look approved for fire protection use.


----------



## cda (Jun 17, 2013)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> sprinkler valves are required to be indicating.  This valve does not look approved for fire protection use.


did not look at it that close, but that is what threw me also, unless electronic monitoring counts?


----------



## cda (Jun 17, 2013)

maybe a similar model:

says indicating

http://content.zurn.com/web_documents/pdfs/specsheets/FV-Z3004.pdf


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 17, 2013)

It appears than an indicating body is an option for that valve.  they need to include that option if it controls a sprinkler system.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jun 17, 2013)

I see a valve tamper device and lock and chain, that works for me and exceeds NFPA 13.


----------

